# Rear bumper removal



## dgg (Aug 21, 2013)

Hi, can anybody help with advice on how to remove the rear bumper on my T674GT coach built. I've got a bit of damage on one side and want to get it off to have it repaired. It splits in the middle from the look of it.
I've had a quick look underneath but it doesn't look like there are easily accessible fittings. Maybe they're not easily accessible  
Cheers David


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I do not have a Hymer, mine is a Dethleffs but that said, the Hymer family also make, amongst others, Dethleffs.
I had to have a panel replaced a few weeks ago and discovered that it was fixed in place by a combination of hidden screws under plastic screw caps, A single rivet and to my amazement a strip of industrial Velcro. Allowing for the limited strength of the panel, I would not be first in the queue to remove it.
Good luck

Alan


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

It's easy!, just scrape a wall in Italy and it will drop off :roll: .. Which gave me the chance to fix it on again.. 

Lift the rubber trim you should see a number of stainless steel screws undo these and it will come off, just watch any wires to the lights, make sure you write on and mark what goes where with tape before you start...:wink:

Hope that helps. 

ray.


----------



## dgg (Aug 21, 2013)

Thanks for the tips Alan and Ray. I'll have a look next time it's light and dry out!


----------

